# treehouse squat in bc anyone?



## ayron

fuck the city lets start somthing in the bush, im in the vic/van area and open to move but as far as weather goes in canada bc's got it the best. somwhere out in nowhere but still within reasonable distance to do raids n shit on a city. permaculture, treehouses, hunting, fishing perhaps, all out people, growin bud n mush, brewin drink, makin a new language even at some point, fuckin new alphabet n stuff. im dead serious, is anyone else?


----------



## MunicipalWaylan

I'm so down, Imma hit the road when summer rolls around and I want to go up through Canada.


----------



## andthesaloon

That's awesome! My crew MIGHT be interested.


----------



## ayron

sweet, im gonna be scouting some shit out when it gets warmer, im thinking, a) squamish area b) mid Vancouver island area c) an island, hornby or texada or something. does anyone else have some ideas?


----------



## Ithyphallic

I've heard texada may be good for this. A friend of mine found some documents related to claiming crownland, I'll find and post 'em.
http://www.bclaws.ca/EPLibraries/bclaws_new/document/ID/freeside/00_96245_01

http://www.al.gov.bc.ca/clad/Documents/LPSB/Policies/residential.pdf

http://www.bigbarge.com/marinas_complete_application.pdf

http://www.archipelago.ca/posting.aspx?ID=d0968c07-231a-4604-b420-a3d5e269c1df

Alot to read, but it's very much worth your while.

We're going on an expedition to find land to begin the project this summer, I'll let everyone on here know how it goes because it'll certainly be an open thing where those who want to help can come stay and work for as long as they'd like. We're essentially trying to start such a community so we can emancipate ourselves and anyone interested from the confines and chains of the ridiculous society and culture our species has damned itself to..


----------



## MunicipalWaylan

Ithyphallic said:


> We're going on an expedition to find land to begin the project this summer, I'll let everyone on here know how it goes because it'll certainly be an open thing where those who want to help can come stay and work for as long as they'd like. We're essentially trying to start such a community so we can emancipate ourselves and anyone interested from the confines and chains of the ridiculous society and culture our species has damned itself to..


 
This is what I live for, I'll be up there for sure this summer, is it ok with you if I bring a video-camera to document this foray into forging a community for ourselves?


----------



## ayron

muahaha my/our plan is going perfectly! does anyone have any more thoughts on the location? texada seems to be a good spot for sure, its as far north as hornby, but much much bigger, so any towns/ grocerystores on the island could be either be "raidable" and or got good dumpsters...plus its an island.


----------



## Ithyphallic

MunicipalWaylan, initially it'll just be her and I going up the coast in her boat, taking kayaks into inlets and such near the top of vancouver island (and around texada and the sunshine coast as well). She's the one orchestrating the initial search, I'm mainly helping out due to interest and experience in farming, so my main role will come later on in the whole project. I'll talk to her, I'm sure we'll need some extra folks to help out if we take the search into the interior, which I think will happen. Keep me posted on what you're doing and I'll keep you posted on what we're up to. I guarantee we'll be able to meet up and collaborate or at least chill out in some prestine forest in one of the most beautiful places on earth.


----------



## Ithyphallic

And hell, if none of my shit works out, I'm still totally down to help out with a squat on Texada, it's a fucking beautiful island.


----------



## dirtyfacedan

Texada is nice, a great mountain island sticking straight ot of the straight. There are only two grocery stores, dumpsterings are pretty much gone before they even get there. There is a good music festival there, on Shingle beach most summers (wasn't last year..BOOOO!). I went a few years ago, and stayed for clean up. I had a dozen or so garbage bags of liquor empties strapped to my rusty car on the way out, many folks sneering as they try to act way too cool for that. There is a good number of good folks there, but they can be a bit snobby, and pretentiously cliquey. I have no time for that fucking shit. The drugs are good, the booze expensive to buy...so make a still, bring some bees for mead...and grow yer herb and shrooms, salvia clippings are easy to get. No doubt you can count on me to help out, a worthy endevour!


----------



## CardBoardBox

They had a place like this in Tofino. we checked it out last summer. It was a huge, 30 acre property owned by this guy who's a huge hippy. There were people that had their own huts, some places made of tarps and beachwood. Other people had busses that had been there so long they'd sunk into the ground. There were two huge awesome treeforts and a half house at the end of the property. There was a bunch of food being grown on the land, people growin weed, everyone was friendly and high all the time. it was kind of creepy. I think it was a commune. Stay'd there for a night or two but there was a weird vibe about that place. Ended up just crashing on the beach for the rest of the trip.
My advice about the west coast is WEAR WOOL!! Cotton absorbs all the moisture and stays wet. I had a ton of layers but they were all cotton and I was cold and damp for most of the trip. 
Heard it got shut down though.


----------



## CardBoardBox

Oh. Might I add I might be interested in partaking in your idea. I love growing my own food and setting up camp. Also helps that I'm already pretty much sitting next to Texada island. Lemme know if this goes through, I'll meet up in Vic!


----------



## Nelco

ayron said:


> fuck the city lets start somthing in the bush, im in the vic/van area and open to move but as far as weather goes in canada bc's got it the best. somwhere out in nowhere but still within reasonable distance to do raids n shit on a city. permaculture, treehouses, hunting, fishing perhaps, all out people, growin bud n mush, brewin drink, makin a new language even at some point, fuckin new alphabet n stuff. im dead serious, is anyone else?



This is the kinda stuff I'm about..but I already got myself all knocked up, so I sealed my fate. Theres a tree house commune in Chattanooga, Tn..somewhere by hamilton place.


----------



## ayron

yeah cardbordbox, pools land...mike pools was the "huge hippy"...its more a of a hippy dictatership from what i was told be the people stayin there when i poped my head in, and more so from my own expericae with the guy..but lets not get into that 

im envisioning somthing just like pools land, but more compact and more communal.


----------



## Uncle Mom

you need zip lines and such from treehouse to treehouse.


----------



## Ithyphallic

Agreed on the poolsland shit, I stayed there for a few days in september. Mike was out of town coincidentally, but from the sounds of things it is a bit of a dictatorship. I respect what he's trying to do though, he really is working hard to establish a sustainable permaculture society type thing. Their doing okay at it considering he's trying to organize a bunch of surf bums and hippies that go there to (it seemed like) escape working for the most part. It was a neat place, but yeah; wierd vibes. I left after 2 days because it was just strange and didn't seem too great for long term living.

And they sucked at the farming aspect of it all, their crops were total shyte while I was there, and the place was comprised mainly of half built projects and incomplete landscaping schemes. Just needs some more time and some more dedication from it's residents and poolsland could be amazing though.

And yes! Huge thumbs up to ziplines. And slides. And crazy bridges to each treehouse like the ewoks got in the third starwars movie (sixth? whatever)


----------



## CardBoardBox

Pools land! Yea that was it. It's too bad, I heard the guy ended up getting a lot of fines and had to 'close down' a lot of what he was doing. A little more organization and a few less acid induced 60's hippies living in busses and we might be able to make something of this plan. Don't forget rope swings! Ayron, is your picture taken in Tofino? I think I recognize that beach...


----------



## Ithyphallic

Yeah, he got caught growing cash crops and got huge fines and shit. So now for money he charges people ten bucks a day plus a few hours of work a day to stay there or some shit like that.
You down to help out cardboardbox? This could just end up epic!

We'll make it a regular neverland paradise. Like those crazy treehouses in the peterpan with robin williams, I always thoguht that shit was awesome.


----------



## CardBoardBox

You bet, I'll give it a shot as long as no one cares that I'm flailing and getting distracted by beautiful sceneries along the way.


----------



## Medusa

Ithyphallic said:


> Yeah, he got caught growing cash crops and got huge fines and shit. So now for money he charges people ten bucks a day plus a few hours of work a day to stay there or some shit like that.
> You down to help out cardboardbox? This could just end up epic!
> 
> We'll make it a regular neverland paradise. Like those crazy treehouses in the peterpan with robin williams, I always thoguht that shit was awesome.




BANGARANG!!!!

This sounds splendid! If I'm ever in Canada, I'm down to help with this.


----------



## ayron

rope swings , zip lines, bordwalks, all of it! fuck this is really gonna be fucking rad.

so in a month here im gonna scope out texada, round then the weather should be over it's self and warm up a bit. i hope theres enough sturdy trees around there for a solid community  

is anyone else gonna be around the coast round the end of januaray and want to help comb the island with me?

also somthing else to think about, getting wood and other resources to the squat, any ideas?


----------



## ayron

CardBoardBox said:


> Pools land! Yea that was it. It's too bad, I heard the guy ended up getting a lot of fines and had to 'close down' a lot of what he was doing. A little more organization and a few less acid induced 60's hippies living in busses and we might be able to make something of this plan. Don't forget rope swings! Ayron, is your picture taken in Tofino? I think I recognize that beach...


 
yeah dude its long beach! me and a friend hitched there from a guy not even going there! he ended up buyin us like a 6 pack and a 12 case too,  i think the rope swings will really really make this that much more wicked too, no way can we forget em


----------



## ayron

ok so in a 2 weeks im gonna first scout out hornby island ( i have a few freinds there already who would be able and willing to help out) and if i cant find anything suitiable, im gonna head to texada. to be honest im much more inclined to set up on honrby. at MOST they have 2 cops posted on weekends, and thats a huge plus. 

is anyone around wanting to meet up around the first n seccond week of feb?...or when ever 2 weeks is ? haha


----------



## Ithyphallic

I'm up on a farm until late spring/early summer so I won't be around to help out for a while, but keep updating in this thread on how the search goes dude! I'll have tons of ways to make sustainable, cheap greenhouses and farming ventures if we so desire by the time I'm done. Fuckin stoked dude!


----------



## tree hopper

im so fucken down to help if i make it out. n' i love tree houses. 
....livin' out fucken loud is wat its all-a-fucken-bout :dablackpearl:


----------



## Onemanbandit

Well we know we'd have a huge amount of local support, hornby would be pretty ideal but adding ferry costs and everything might put some people off. I'm down, I know we could do it. Steal some chainsaws and shit, turn some soil, plant some crops, the first season is the most important because there's at least a margin of success it will attract a lot more people really fast. I'm down and you know we both know dozens of people who would be. Hornby is close enough to Comox valley that it'd be wicked for spange and dummpstering and "salvage" of useful materials from wasteful peoples garages and whatnot.


----------



## Onemanbandit

I mean for fucks sakes, oprah declared it one of the best places in north america to invest in.


----------



## Ithyphallic

So how's the search? I'm off the farm and eager for an adventure!


----------



## Onemanbandit

Wheels are in motion my friend. Anyone who wants information either message me or ayron. I took off with this idea a couple days ago and started talking to people, spent about 60 hours awake and played think tank, too excited to sleep. RIGHT NOW, we`ve got Ayron, a girl name Cuppy who knows how to build cob, and tend to goats, milk them and make cheese, my friend sean who is a friend of mine I lived outside with all last summer and played music with, and two of my other friends getting ready to go to the spot to plant the crop before we lose anymore of the planting window, the spot has now been decided on as CORTES ISLAND. I will have a map available soon and HOPEFULLY have a boat ready to use soon for access from campbell river to the exact location to avoid ferry fares and hiking, but any money would be very very helpful. I have kids in campbell river organizing tools that can be donated to the cause, and hopefully ayron will be meeting up with the other members of the crew so far VERY soon to go there. ANYONE INTERESTED PLEASE CONTACT ME OR AYRON. I am leaving toronto tomorrow morning to hitchike back to BC I`ll be there asap boys. Let`s doooooo this  My name is Jesse by the way, facebook jess see stew wart


----------



## CardBoardBox

Nothing better than intitiative, it sure beats talking about it. Jesse, lemme know when you're back on the island and I'll join in on this project.


----------



## Ithyphallic

Fuckin ace, I'm Shawn Ithyphallus Vintersorg on facebook, look me up all you folks involved and let's get this shite organized!


----------



## steelcitybrew

Ima have to come see this!


----------



## dirtyfacedan

well, if people get stuck in the middle of a cold night on the big island and need a ride, or just need some help finding hard to find items from down island, or anything else i might be able to help with, just drop me a line for my phone number and I'll do my best to help out!


----------



## Deleted member 2626

Gonna be doin what you guys are talkin about. I'm gonna live in an outfitters tent with a woodstove. Cold here. It's my uncles land. No rent , no rules really either. 30 acres to live and I've been hunting and trapping and camping here for years. Gonna build a leanto for My wood and traps and fur stretchers and other gear. Might do some temp work or part time jobs but def. Gonna be self sustained and got a pond to fish too. Deer to hunt, longbow and woodbow and wooden arrows.


----------



## ayron

ok this is some good shit everybody, im heading to victoria monday, and grab some friends who might be down and also get some last minute gear and then off to cortes i go to start building! see yall sooooon!


----------



## dirtyfacedan

ayron said:


> ok this is some good shit everybody, im heading to victoria monday, and grab some friends who might be down and also get some last minute gear and then off to cortes i go to start building! see yall sooooon!


 
I'll PM you my phone number, i'm just north of Nanaimo, where it can ger harder to hitch up that way, if you get stuck, of need a hand getting up island, let me knows!


----------



## Deleted member 2626

Good luck man. I call it Independentism and it's the way to be. I hope it works out, gonna be some tough shit till ya get attuned to nature and survival. When i go to do it I'm gonna be doin shit for a few weeks before winter up, Gonna lay low and prob. Lone wolf it and become more closer to my site, a lot to keep ya busy. True adrenaline rush survival


----------



## Onemanbandit

THanks for all ythe support guys! I hitched to edmonton and I'm going for vancouver ASAP tomorrow morning, getting some sleep really quick. WE CHANGED LOCATION ATTENTION WE CHANGED LOCATION, it's going down on hornby. I SHOULD BE on the island like tomorrow. SO thank you very much sir "I live by nanaimo and can help out with rides" BECUASE I SPENT FUCKIN 9 HOURS ON THAT HIGHWAY IN FUCKIN FEBRUARY once and goddamn had ot walk back towards nanaimo. That's the only time that's happened to me though and I've done it like a hundred times. UHMMM ALSO ANY TOOLS WOULD BE A GREAT HELP. Everyone go hop your local garden center fence and get some fuckin seeds or even soil adn fertilizer, A GIANT HOSE., is one thing we need. A GIANT ONE. As big as you can bring. ANy chicken wire dfeinitely, jars, fucking any camping supplies if you want. GIANT BOTTLES to make homebrew in. Those giant blue water bottles make nice drums and are light to bring in if you can get some. Any pot seeds fuck baby fruit tree if you see it on the side of the road you know. BOWS KNIVES HATCHETS AXES GOATS. Baby hcickens are cheap, and an egg a day is only a few weeks away, get a rooster we cna breed our own right. Fuckin TARPS I guess fuckin STEAL CLEANED FISHING NETS from net lofts. ROPE. It's not gonna be immediate but I know it will accumulate quickly. Let's keep this shit goin everybody. AnYONE WANTS TO COME MY FACEBOOK IS JESS SEE STEW WART


----------



## ayron

ok so this saturday im heading up to hornby with a compound bow and a hatchit. jesse im sure there will be lots of farming tools on the island we can use/borrow without worry.....infact just about everything your talking about we could get no problem im sure ...cept for maybe the livestock...but i bet we could get em too as well!

this is gonna be fucking grand people, i hope we can all make it! see you fools there soon!


----------



## TheDirectionlessOne

I plan on going up to Vancouver this july, this sounds cool, where exactly are you planning this (Tribune, Helliwell, Mount Geoffrey)?


----------



## EphemeralStick

okay im totally interested. wont be heading out till maybe june, so if this is still in production then im totally in. ive been learning all about some old school alchemy techniques to make tinctures for use in medicine and i have some pretty decent building/growing skills. Jesse, ima send you a message on Facebook if thats cool. Definitely want the info.


----------



## mh165503

I am interested in joining you. Please let me know. I am not a computer fan and i hope you got this message. I am new to this site but not to living outside. Wish to make tree living a reality with sweat! hit me back i could bring my savings if this a serous endeavorer. Maybe we could even meet up at rainbow in one month in Washington state. Also it may be a good idea to build a few structures in the ground for winters sake. This may be our most difficult time. In any case i love this site and its sweet to meet up with like minded people! I was beginning to believe most come out the mold pre-programed with words like "Clean Coal"--I live in Tennessee---nuff said. Hit me back im serious and you sound like you have more experience than me when it comes to sustainable living. 

Hit me back
-Matt


----------



## Dead horse

AWESOME idea I'm more of the lone wolf type never really had much use for prolonged company so i can only really envy you in your awesome endevour .. I hope you guys get drunk as fuck and have a great time... don't forget the guitars


----------



## stinky

Funny, my buddy and I built a tree house squat in 2006 in Whistler. Made it through the Olympics and just keeps getting better. We used chloroplast for walls (waterproof and very light, mildew resistant also). The trick is to make the roof clear! We used Palruf, it is a clear ridged plastic. No mold, and you have natural light all day long. We made a high loft quilt that hooks onto the ceiling at night and keeps it nice and warm in the winter. We have a small wood stove that keeps the place nice and toasty. In a couple weeks we are going to have an outdoor movie night. I'm bringing a projector and laptop, from the side deck we will project the movie between two trees on a white tarp (bungied between). Trick is to have a water source near by and to stock pile wood. No one has found it yet. Always open and ready to be used. We even have a tree house sign in book if you do happen to find it. Our hope is that if it is found it will be found by respectful people. As my buddy says, "animals" don't walk. They drive up light a fire, leave garbage and leave. You can't drive up. We wanted something fairly accessible, no ferries!


----------



## Bennis

stinky said:


> Funny, my buddy and I built a tree house squat in 2006 in Whistler. Made it through the Olympics and just keeps getting better. We used chloroplast for walls (waterproof and very light, mildew resistant also). The trick is to make the roof clear! We used Palruf, it is a clear ridged plastic. No mold, and you have natural light all day long. We made a high loft quilt that hooks onto the ceiling at night and keeps it nice and warm in the winter. We have a small wood stove that keeps the place nice and toasty. In a couple weeks we are going to have an outdoor movie night. I'm bringing a projector and laptop, from the side deck we will project the movie between two trees on a white tarp (bungied between). Trick is to have a water source near by and to stock pile wood. No one has found it yet. Always open and ready to be used. We even have a tree house sign in book if you do happen to find it. Our hope is that if it is found it will be found by respectful people. As my buddy says, "animals" don't walk. They drive up light a fire, leave garbage and leave. You can't drive up. We wanted something fairly accessible, no ferries!


Do we get any hints as to where it is?  I'm up on the sunshine coast for winter and my buddy and i are building kayaks to get around. Maybe we'll come through and say hi.


----------



## katiehabits

yo folks did this really happen? I'm on the island and want to find old friends and spend some time out in the woods with my dog. hopefully ya'll got yer shit together and started something out on hornby or anywhere really. PM me if ya'll did get this on the go and are welcomeing of new folks for a quick minute.


----------



## Bennis

Hey, some people and i are creating a self-sustaining society and need people with skills to help out. If you have some skills and are interested in a work trade for food and shelter (that you build yourself with assistance and materials) send me a message.


----------



## Bennis

Hey, some people and i are creating a self-sustaining society and need people with skills to help out. If you have some skills and are interested in a work trade for food and shelter (that you build yourself with assistance and materials) send me a message.


----------



## Freebird

I really wanna know if this happened. I would like to join in.


----------



## TheDirectionlessOne

haha, seems like nothing much has happened yet


----------

